# Relocation to Germany



## lb189

Hi,

Nice to meet you all! I recently moved to Berlin from Italy for work. I've found many challenges related to the settling process for migrants/expats entering Germany. I'm running a research project on this topic and I’d love your input in this short anonymous 5min survey to better learn about your experiences. Thanks in advance and feel free to share with any expat friends! ) Thanks so much!
















https://movig.typeform.com/to/wsZdnG0D


----------

